# PFYC's one week MagnaFlow Mega Sale - ends 8/24/10



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Lowest Pricing on MagnaFlow Exhausts at PFYC.com*

Many of you have known PFYC since we started offering a small selection of parts a long time ago. Thirteen years later, we're one of the most experienced companies offering parts for the 2010 Camaro on the internet. We're taking a little bit of a different spin with this week's forum special.

For one week only, we are running a HUGE sale on MagnaFlow exhausts. Many people already buy MagnaFlow from us because we offer low pricing, free shipping, and back it up with a low price guarantee on all systems every day, but this time we can't even post the deal we are offering or we'd get into trouble. To find out what discount is available, please send us a private message on this forum and we'll send you the details along with promo code you'll need to place the order. Forum membership is required to get the special code, and by asking us for it you are also agreeing that you will not post it publicly.

NOTE: This offer ends on 8/24/10; please do not email us after this date asking for the discount code. We are only running this deal for one week.

Please click below to see our MagnaFlow systems:


----------------

*MagnaFlow Cat-Back Exhaust - 04-06 GTO*








----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------

